# Employee Recognition Awards



## EthenSky90 (Oct 20, 2020)

​People most of their lives either preparing for a career, or working in a career. In some cases, one's career can take up more time and energy than any other factor in their lives. A company can't run itself. It needs the help, support, and the talents of its employees. To this end, the employees need a reason to feel good about coming to work. They need positive reinforcement from their superiors. To this end, employee recognition awards are an excellent way to let the employees in the company know that they are doing a great job. Here are more reasons specifically whey employee recognition awards are necessary:

People need a way to quantify and to qualify the work that they do: Again, people spend enormous amounts of time in their lives dedicated to work and to their careers. They drive in all types of weather, in all types of health conditions, and they put in long hours proving that they have worth to the company, and that they deserve their place on the company payroll. They also need to feel competent and confidence in the skills that they bring, and in the work that they do. As such, it's a great thing for a department head, or for a manager to reward their employees with employee recognition awards.

People want to know that their hard work and innovations are being noticed by the right people: Again, people don't want to feel as if they are working in vain. Yes, they work to earn a living. But beyond this, they actually believe in the mission of their companies. Employees take pride in their employers. They see it as a badge of honor to use their talents and skills for certain employers. Employee awards go a long way to show an employee that they made the right choice in working for the company, and that they are in fact appreciated.

People want to be able to feel competitive with others: There is a competitive side to every employee. All employees like to feel like they are the best in their field, or at least that they are one of the best. Employee recognition awards for the right people signal that the recipients are competitive, and that they are setting the example, and the bar for how their peers should be performing.

Awards and Recognition is helpful in advancing employee's careers: There isn't a job application in existences that doesn't refer to one's recognitions and awards. When an employee is recognized with employee recognition awards, they can list this accomplishment on their resume, and on their future application. Even if the employee is applying for another position in the company, they will have a better chance to get the position, when they already have won employee awards from another department in the company.


----------

